# 2000 Yard Machines "Millenium"



## TecumsehBriggs

Picked this up a few months ago for $50. It's a 2000 MTD Yard Machines "Millenium". It has a 16hp Tecumseh, 38" deck, Model# 13AO663F352.

So far, all I've done to it is pressure-wash it; replace the fuel lines (I think they were air hose), fuel filter & add a fuel shutoff; sand, prime & repaint the deck; sharpen the blades; repaint the seat pan; clean out & adjust the carb & install a new spark plug.

Tomorrow I'll install the new seat cushion onto the seat pan & install the seat, grille, hood & side panels.

This one will be ready for sale after it's finished.

These are the "before" pics, BTW. I'll take new pics when done.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here is the newly refurbished seat. I removed all rust, primed & painted both sides of the seat pan, then installed a new cushion. It's not actually from an MTD, but it fits & looks good! I think it's new-old-stock Simplicity. I have a couple more of them.


----------

